# Anyone ever use Play dough molds for fondant figures?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone ever use Play dough molds for those fondant figures?


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Unless it has leftover playdoh in it! :lol:

I believe the answer would actually lie in the commercial quality of the plastic molds. Whether it's deemed food safe. <Not that anyone really eats fondant anyway...blea>

I'm guessing it's made out of the same plastic as candy molds but I wouldn't swear to it in a court of law.

April


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I know lots of cake decorators who do use them. Playdoh does not certify them as food safe, but they're still using them for things that generally people aren't gonna eat.

Rachel


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

SEE THAT!
I wasnt crazy after all!


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

well, on the tv show, ace of cakes on food network (great show... hilarious) they use a ton of stuff that i doubt is coined "food safe"... how about liability waivers???


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

Spam attempt


----------



## bobalob (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone newbie here. I've 2 questions on molds. Does anyone know if I can use a non bake porcelain clay I have left from a previous project? And has anyone seen a mold possibly a press sheet for making orchids. The one I'm looking for was used in a demonstration, possibly a european chef/show on Martha Stewert several years ago. It had a vein running down the center of the petal. Flower still had to be assembled. He also used a small blow torch to melt what was probably a sugar/water mix. It made the petal look absolutely real. Also my funds are much lower than my creativity any suggestions on lace molds. I was thinking about plastic doilies but was unsure if I wanted to get into that much fine cutting. One more thing when I registered there wasn't a space which lent to my specialty. I am well versed in the art of charring food and that should say something about what you all are dealing with here.


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

I haven't used play dough molds.. but at Michaels I have bought and used the molds & cutters that they sell for working with clay.. They work great; not only for fondant but for pastillaje projects as well..


----------

